# Joe Rogan on Post fight Ronda bashing



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote from Joe Rogan from the latest episode of JRE.
"The people that are mean, and nasty, and insulting after fights are the weakest aspects of humanity. They're the people that are scared and terrified, and they know they could never do that, so when someone does do that and falters they're like .... hey you ******* loser... hey go ******* kill yourself, because that's their own demons, their own insecurities, the knowledge that they could never do that in a million years, so when someone does it and fails, all of their insecurities just come flying out of their stupid ******* mouth, or their fingers, that's what it is.
When I went on Instagram last night and twitter and I was reading all that mean shit that people were typing about Ronda, I knew what the **** that is, that's the weakest aspects of humanity. If we could pluck those people out of our culture the world would be a way better place, and if the people listening to this, if you're one of those people... you need to ******* go for a walk, recognise who you are.... because that's why you did that, both of those women put everything that they are on the line, and for you to insult them after they came up short.... the reason why you're doing that is because you're a ****.... you're a **** of epic proportions, and there's no way around that, there's no, no I might not be, I might actually know something... nope you don't know shit, no you're a ****, because if you do know shit you would just look at it and you would recognise the sacrifice, and the drama of it all, and the danger of it all, and you would have respect for them."


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pretty much well said. We lost a lot of members cuz of this here. That's why I'm making a conscious effort to help control the forums and have healthy debates vs having mean spirited ones. 

Heck even when the ex-lhw champ got into that hit n run I just shook my head vs saying "I told you so." That's petty and elementary. What he says speaks volumes of peoples' characters on how they react to certain things. 

I still remember seeing Matt Hughes laugh hard when GSP got KOed. I don't think he thought it was funny when he got taken out by GSP again, Thiago Alves, Koscheck and BJ Penn. Something to note. Ronda was courteous to Davis, Mcmann, and Cat Zingano. Bethe and Miesha were talking mad smack so Ronda was returning fire. 

In the end society is based on schadenfreude. Suppose it helps others' cope on their own misgivings and losses in life.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree too an extent but i'll admit to having enjoyed some of the memes.

Holly had been nothing but professional in the build up to this fight and then Ronda goes and does that nonsense at the weigh ins and then refuses to touch gloves... I think a lot of the backlash has been to do with that tbh.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree with the mean spirited part but not the having fun part.

In life if you behave in a manner that people do not like then do not expect sympathy when you fail. Over the past year she has shown no class and certainly no sportsmanship. As they say - every action has a reaction and her negative actions have been returned in kind by the people who follow the sport. Had she been a good sportswoman none of this fallout would have happened; You know it, I know it, Rowsey knows it and Joe Rogan knows it.

Theres a line between having fun and taking it to far. I'm over it now, had my laughs the day after the fight. But I must admit I was happy she got beat, and I still am.

This is the nature of life. She set herself up for a fall. Not just her, but the PR machine and Rogan himself with his 'Once is an lifetime athlete' talk, as an expert he really should know better. 

I don't hate Rowsey, I'm at the point now where I fell sorry for her. I still think she has what it takes to be champion, with time and the correct adjustments.

I just hope we see a more humble Rousey from now on. If we do she'll never have to go through this shit storm again and probably gain a few more fans along the way.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There you go. I'm a bad person. I enjoy seeing assholes get what they deserve. Ronda has the karma that she created. Anyone else would have had the unanimous support of the entire sisterhood of female fighters. She doesn't because she was an obnoxious asshole when she was on top. 

I try to do something everyday to keep karma from bitch slapping me the way it did ronda.

So now the guy who spends all of his time getting high and judging people who do something he has never done (sorta like me) thinks I'm a bad person. I'll live. 

I think Joe is hoping that Ken Shamrock sees this and takes pity on him.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Rogan is mostly full of crap, but I do agree with the nasty bashings. The memes are fine and mostly funny. What Rogan fails to understand is that Rousey brought this on herself; it has nothing to do with fans' fears, insecurities, or whatever.

It has to do with Rousey's conscious choice of her own persona and presentation.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> There you go. I'm a bad person..


You need to turn to God. Its your only hope now!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't think it's just Ronda. It's the media in general these days. If you're a celebrity you're gonna get scrutinized some more than others. No wonder some of them turn to drugs or start doing crazy things. Lets face it, if she was a super humble person she'd still get it prolly not as worse. It's part of the journey I suppose. I've always said that pugilistic sports is the toughest. Losses can be traumatic unlike a regular ball game.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's only cause he has a soft sport for Ronda. He didn't say a word when Pacquiao was subjected to this stuff, and Pacquiao is like the nicest guy in the world. Ronda's clearly a bitch who's insulted, embarrassed and ridiculed people after they had fights. She deserves the abuse that comes with a loss.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

If it was Bisping no one would give a shit, why does Rousey get so much sympathy? Rousey earned the backlash by being such a sour faced bully all this time. She also failed to see that all the media, TV and film exposure would create a massive crash down to earth if she ever lost and she didn't stay grounded which meant people were happy to see this.

The UFC created a bubble of hype and Holm popped it with a beautiful head kick. Rogan is thinking people are just laughing at Rousey for no reason but he has to remember she has acted like an arsehole and not everyone welcomed it like Dana and the media did.

That said, some people enjoy it all a bit too much and directing abuse at her is just sad. I'm not excusing that but this is a sporting outcome and some people will be happy with it. I certainly am.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

If you make the CHOICE to be a public figure of any kind you have chosen to subject yourself to public ridicule. I find Rogan's argument to be baseless as I've seen plenty of soldiers, who are infinitely braver and tougher than Ronda participate in the bashing. 
Ronda and the marketing machine behind her created this backlash and they deserve every second of it. 
Now telling someone to kill themselves is unwarranted but I haven't seen any of that. Just some hilarious memes that we haven't enjoyed this much since Bisping got H-bombed.....and Rogan didn't come out to defend him now did he?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's only cause he has a soft sport for Ronda. He didn't say a word when Pacquiao was subjected to this stuff, and Pacquiao is like the nicest guy in the world. Ronda's clearly a bitch who's insulted, embarrassed and ridiculed people after they had fights. She deserves the abuse that comes with a loss.


Man, you people talk as if Ronda does this stuff completely unprovoked. Who did Ronda insult, embarrass and ridicule after they fought? I can think of two: Tate and Betch. Both of them played their part in creating the beef. They both had it coming.

I can understand Ronda getting it in the neck for many reasons. But now its getting silly. The WMMA division isnt full of innocent sweet people who Ronda just decided to shit on for no reason at all because shes a bitch. Theres been plenty of bitchiness all round.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

There is a reason nobody else gets all this after a loss....


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Man, you people talk as if Ronda does this stuff completely unprovoked. Who did Ronda insult, embarrass and ridicule after they fought? I can think of two: Tate and Betch. Both of them played their part in creating the beef. They both had it coming.
> 
> I can understand Ronda getting it in the neck for many reasons. But now its getting silly. The WMMA division isnt full of innocent sweet people who Ronda just decided to shit on for no reason at all because shes a bitch. Theres been plenty of bitchiness all round.


No Sooj, Ronda is not allowed to be human actually. Her inspiration to women and young girls all over the world to be yourself and not confirm to societies anorexical norms is irrelevant. F*** that bitch, thinking shes better then other people and that she could beat a man. The nerve of her!!! Drag her down and slay her!! 
And Karma, it only goes to two levels and then it stops. If someone makes a mistake, and then pays for it, its alright mock them and kick em in the nuts when they are down. Karma does not come back and hit that nut kicker at all. So its says in the great book Karma 16:12 - thou shalt shit twice, and then thine bowels be empty!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> There is a reason nobody else gets all this after a loss....


Ive said my last piece above on this whole topic, before I fall out with anyone else!

My next question is though, what is going to happen on Ronda's return. Is she going to get cheered or booed?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Ive said my last piece above on this whole topic, before I fall out with anyone else!
> 
> My next question is though, what is going to happen on Ronda's return. Is she going to get cheered or booed?


Heh, we dont need to fall out.

Honestly... it's more the mean mugging that annoys me, plus the disrespect before and after fights. Holly Holm is easily a better person to draw inspiration from, in fact... she has inspired me to get my ass back in the gym. 

Hopefully this humbles Ronda.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Heh, we dont need to fall out.
> 
> Honestly... it's more the mean mugging that annoys me, plus the disrespect before and after fights. Holly Holm is easily a better person to draw inspiration from, in fact... she has inspired me to get my ass back in the gym.
> 
> Hopefully this humbles Ronda.


Well I didn't mean you but Oldfan is going to get pissed off with me messing with his Karma!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Holly Holm is easily a better person to draw inspiration from, in fact... she has inspired me to get my ass back in the gym.


Thats not the point. It might be what inspires you, and thats all good. But Ronda hit a chord with a lot of girls with a message I completely agreed with. Its seems because this message means nothing to the people on this forum, it can be discarded as pointless = not something we can put up as a positive for her = shes just a big dirty bully bitch PERIOD.

Out there, in the real world as a whole, she did some good stuff along with the bad. The way this place goes on its like anything good is merely a footnote when compared to her murderous negatives.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Man, you people talk as if Ronda does this stuff completely unprovoked. Who did Ronda insult, embarrass and ridicule after they fought? I can think of two: Tate and Betch. Both of them played their part in creating the beef. They both had it coming.
> 
> I can understand Ronda getting it in the neck for many reasons. But now its getting silly. The WMMA division isnt full of innocent sweet people who Ronda just decided to shit on for no reason at all because shes a bitch. Theres been plenty of bitchiness all round.


All you need to know about Ronda is how she acted around the Holm fight. Holm did nothing but respect Ronda, got called a fake bitch and no glove touch. Ronda's a bitch, it's cool. I like the bad guys. Chael Sonnen is still hilarious, but he deserves every second of being clowned for the spinning back fist.

I don't really care about Ronda's "psychological state". Ronda's a bit of a bitch and was really cocky (same thing as confidence) coming into all of her fights. She got KOed. That's her just deserts. A lot of fighters have to suck it up, this is her time.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I give zero shits Joe. Thanks though


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> All you need to know about Ronda is how she acted around the Holm fight. Holm did nothing but respect Ronda, got called a fake bitch and no glove touch. Ronda's a bitch, it's cool. I like the bad guys. Chael Sonnen is still hilarious, but he deserves every second of being clowned for the spinning back fist.
> 
> I don't really care about Ronda's "psychological state". Ronda's a bit of a bitch and was really cocky (same thing as confidence) coming into all of her fights. She got KOed. That's her just deserts. A lot of fighters have to suck it up, this is her time.


I agree. She was cocky. She had a loss coming. She had some stick coming. And so it was.

But such is the focus on Ronda that anything else done by any of her opponents is treated like its absolutely nothing. Tate did an interview and said Ronda physically stank. Uproar? Tumbleweeds more like. If Ronda had said the same shit, jupiter herself would have felt the indignation.

Holm is kinda strange as she didnt do or say shit on the surface. But with her doing that shite film with Tate and Roidface, I can imagine petty words leaking out of the film set and going a few rounds of chinese whispers before hitting Rondas ears, making her explode in a fit of epicly over-reactive stupidness.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> Holly had been *nothing but professional* in the build up to this fight and then Ronda goes and does that nonsense at the weigh ins and then refuses to touch gloves... I think a lot of the backlash has been to do with that tbh.


Remember, being *"nothing but professional"* is the same as being *"mundane, boring and lacking personality"*. These types deserve nothing less than being yelled to at weigh ins and ignored when trying to touch gloves.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Quote from Joe Rogan from the latest episode of JRE.
> "The people that are mean, and nasty, and insulting after fights are the weakest aspects of humanity. They're the people that are scared and terrified, and they know they could never do that, so when someone does do that and falters they're like .... hey you ******* loser... hey go ******* kill yourself, because that's their own demons, their own insecurities, the knowledge that they could never do that in a million years, so when someone does it and fails, all of their insecurities just come flying out of their stupid ******* mouth, or their fingers, that's what it is.
> When I went on Instagram last night and twitter and I was reading all that mean shit that people were typing about Ronda, I knew what the **** that is, that's the weakest aspects of humanity. If we could pluck those people out of our culture the world would be a way better place, and if the people listening to this, if you're one of those people... you need to ******* go for a walk, recognise who you are.... because that's why you did that, both of those women put everything that they are on the line, and for you to insult them after they came up short.... the reason why you're doing that is because you're a ****.... you're a **** of epic proportions, and there's no way around that, there's no, no I might not be, I might actually know something... nope you don't know shit, no you're a ****, because if you do know shit you would just look at it and you would recognise the sacrifice, and the drama of it all, and the danger of it all, and you would have respect for them."


So, I'm curious. Did Rogan ever criticize Rousey for her nastiness after fights? Hmmm. Don't think I ever heard a peep.

I will say though, Rousey is the talk of the town. Everyone I run into is trilled about what happened (both casual and hardcore fans). I've only run into 1 person that was disappointed. Everyone else is pumped. I've never seen this before with a dethroned champion. Does this mean everyone is just evil like Rogan says? Or is there possibly something else going on?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Thats not the point. It might be what inspires you, and thats all good. But Ronda hit a chord with a lot of girls with a message I completely agreed with. Its seems because this message means nothing to the people on this forum, it can be discarded as pointless = not something we can put up as a positive for her = shes just a big dirty bully bitch PERIOD.
> 
> Out there, in the real world as a whole, she did some good stuff along with the bad. The way this place goes on its like anything good is merely a footnote when compared to her murderous negatives.


Yeah, but I wonder if that was good for young girls to have such a person to look up to? I think many mothers of those children are glad that a new better role model has ascended past her. 

Plus, many of you complaining now, were totally okay with Ronda's behavior after fights. Now, suddenly, you're up in arms about trash talking after fights. Very inconsistent.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, but I wonder if that was good for young girls to have such a person to look up to? I think many mothers of those children are glad that a new better role model has ascended past her.
> 
> Plus, many of you complaining now, were totally okay with Ronda's behavior after fights. Now, suddenly, you're up in arms about trash talking after fights. Very inconsistent.


As a father with a 4 year old daughter.

Holm>>>>>>>>>>Rousey

I respect what Rousey has done by getting kids into Martial Arts.

But Holm is the better role model. I teach my daughter to be respectful and courteous. She actually does act a bit like Ronda from time to time, with her sour face and bad attitude when things aren't going her way but I correct her when she does.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I agree. She was cocky. She had a loss coming. She had some stick coming. And so it was.
> 
> But such is the focus on Ronda that anything else done by any of her opponents is treated like its absolutely nothing. Tate did an interview and said Ronda physically stank. Uproar? Tumbleweeds more like. If Ronda had said the same shit, jupiter herself would have felt the indignation.
> 
> Holm is kinda strange as she didnt do or say shit on the surface. But with her doing that shite film with Tate and Roidface, I can imagine petty words leaking out of the film set and going a few rounds of chinese whispers before hitting Rondas ears, making her explode in a fit of epicly over-reactive stupidness.


This sounds exactly like Ronda's type of thinking. In her mind, she could be as awful as she wanted, because others have their sins too. So if she can find even one morsel of bad, she then magnifies her own badness, believing that was her right. She called it being real mean, rather than fake nice. 

This is a terrible role model for kids. The world would be a much better place if people didn't wear the baser instincts on their sleeves. A world of fake nice is much better and safer than a world of fake mean.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spite said:


> As a father with a 4 year old daughter.
> 
> Holm>>>>>>>>>>Rousey
> 
> ...


Exactly. I have four daughters myself, 1 black belt, 2 black belts in training and a blue belt. All of them have good attitudes because of their martial arts experience. But watching Ronda's nonsense all these years has been a concern to me. Luckily non of my kids want to emulate her.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, but I wonder if that was good for young girls to have such a person to look up to? I think many mothers of those children are glad that a new better role model has ascended past her.
> 
> Plus, many of you complaining now, were totally okay with Ronda's behavior after fights. Now, suddenly, you're up in arms about trash talking after fights. Very inconsistent.


She's a great role model. Not showing respect after a fight is childish, 
but I can understand Ronda's motives even if I don't endorse them - Caraway, fathers suicide. 
Getting shit on so hard because of a some smack talk at a weigh in is incredibly OTT which is all she did vs Holly. The last pope presided over the abuse of tens of thousands of children and he didn't get shit on like Ronda is now. 

Those things aside who are the biggest female role models in popular culture today? Miley Cyrus, The kardashians, +++ some of the fakest most disgusting chicks on the planet. 
Holly won't be a role model as she is too normal and kids won't pay attention to her, or at least she will be but not on a superstar level. You have to have charisma for that. But Ronda showed kids you don't need to pretend to be this and that, you don't need to be worried about your appearance and conforming to these fake bitches. You dont need breast and ass implants. You don't need to be a slut on TV, and you shouldn't be a do nothin bitch. These are the type of things if I had a daughter I would be showing her. 
Sportsman, your on ignore by the way for the forseeable future. Don't want to deal with you anymore because it will just get ugly.


EDIT: Its easy for us to say who we would like as our daughters role models, but we don't make the choice or make the topics between teenage girls. The media does that for us. So as nice as it would be to 'make' Holly Holm the role model for a teenage girl, chances of it happening are very slim


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Like I said, its all about her negatives 100% of the time with you people.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> ...EDIT: Its easy for us to say who we would like as our daughters role models, but we don't make the choice or make the topics between teenage girls. The media does that for us. So as nice as it would be to 'make' Holly Holm the role model for a teenage girl, chances of it happening are very slim


Don, do you have kids? Daughters?


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

LOL @ Joe trying to be an armchair psychologist. He's been riding ronda's nuts for ages... What did he call her? "Not once in a lifetime... but once ever"? 

This negative backlash is something she brought upon herself for being an abominable person. She got destroyed and I enjoyed every second of it. Next one to lose and present me with a tray of joy would be mcnugget. 

This has nothing to do with shadeunfreud (spelling?) or insecurity, or whatever other nonsense some armchair pseduo-psychologist spits out. This is simply about one thing... Entertainment. 

So... entertain me lemmings!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Like I said, its all about her negatives 100% of the time with you people.


Yes, it often is. If your life characterized by certain things, that's what you're going to be remembered by. Per the ancient proverb:

Prov. 22:1 A good name is more desirable than great riches;
to be esteemed is better than silver or gold.​
This is the price of bragging about being real mean, and acting out on that constantly. If you really are a fan of Ronda's you'd be encouraging her to change and humble herself. The fans that have been egger her on are complicit in what's happening to her.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Don, do you have kids? Daughters?


I don't. But would you disagree with me about how role models come into kids lives? - I'm pretty sure parents don't choose them. Mine didn't choose any of mine. Oldfan talks about his daughters being huge Ronda fans, even though he's not a fan himself, that highlights my case I think.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you guys watch MMA to get role models? I watch it for people getting knocked out and busted opened...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yes, it often is. If your life characterized by certain things, that's what you're going to be remembered by. Per the ancient proverb:
> 
> Prov. 22:1 A good name is more desirable than great riches;
> to be esteemed is better than silver or gold.​
> This is the price of bragging about being real mean, and acting out on that constantly. If you really are a fan of Ronda's you'd be encouraging her to change and humble herself. The fans that have been egger her on are complicit in what's happening to her.


You are ruling out the 'dramatic' part of MMA. Like she is a really a horrible person all round and to those close to her too. Forgetting provocation, and totally forgetting all the good things she has done for the sport. It's not a fair balanced view. In fact I would go as far as to say your views on the coaching highlight that! your the only person Ive found saying the coaching was irrelevant to the fight


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I don't. ..


I'd say your world is going to be rocked when you do. You can't dictate every desire your kids have, but you'll have many opportunities to influence them. If you asked my kids about Miley Cyrus, you'd get an earful. They grew up with Hanna Montana, but can't stand what Miley is doing now. They are so done with her. 

With Ronda, my kids respected her art, and hated her attitude. I actually attribute that to their good martial arts instructors who drill respect and attitude into them daily. 

You'll have all kinds of influence over your kids. It's not easy, but you can compete with the culture. I mean that as an encouragement.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yes, it often is. If your life characterized by certain things, that's what you're going to be remembered by. Per the ancient proverb:
> 
> Prov. 22:1 A good name is more desirable than great riches;
> to be esteemed is better than silver or gold.​
> This is the price of bragging about being real mean, and acting out on that constantly. If you really are a fan of Ronda's you'd be encouraging her to change and humble herself. The fans that have been egger her on are complicit in what's happening to her.


And there you go again. "constantly"?

You really can't accept that the girl has any good qualities can you? :laugh:

Keep your bible nonsense away from me. Im allergic.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> You are ruling out the 'dramatic' part of MMA. Like she is a really a horrible person all round and to those close to her too. Forgetting provocation, and totally forgetting all the good things she has done for the sport. It's not a fair balanced view. In fact I would go as far as to say your views on the coaching highlight that! your the only person Ive found saying the coaching was irrelevant to the fight


I love the drama of MMA. This last fight was full of drama. 

And Ronda is very nice to people she likes and very mean to those she doesn't. But this is not a virtue. Even the worst people in history are like this. This is not the civility that's good for a culture. This is terrible for culture. It's terrible for you. 

And BTW, I never once said coaching is irrelevant. You misunderstood.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> And there you go again. "constantly"?
> 
> You really can't accept that the girl has any good qualities can you? :laugh:
> 
> Keep your bible nonsense away from me. Im allergic.


LOL. You're allergic to the Bible. I feel for you. I've been there. 

Ronda has good qualities. We all do. Even really bad people do. Even the worst of humanity have good qualities. Yet, even you will criticize people. Does that mean you think they have no good qualities?

You're engaging in a self-defeating argument.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Keep your bible nonsense away from me. Im allergic.


That is a dumb and ignorant response.

The quote he presented is actually a good one. It elevates integrity of character and reputation among one's social circle over money.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

sucrets said:


> ....Next one to lose and present me with a tray of joy would be mcnugget. ...


Connor in fairness, though, is pretty decent after fights. He even hugged Siver at the presser (after a few sips). And he was very gracious to Mendez. 

Yeah, Connor get's a little personal, but it's all bout the fight, and when the fights over, he's cool again. Ronda is a bit different in this regard, which is why I think she's getting so much backlash.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Connor in fairness, though, is pretty decent after fights. He even hugged Siver at the presser (after a few sips). And he was very gracious to Mendez.
> 
> Yeah, Connor get's a little personal, but it's all bout the fight, and when the fights over, he's cool again. Ronda is a bit different in this regard, which is why I think she's getting so much backlash.


True. But it would still be fun to watch him lose. It's about entertainment.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been a UFC fan for many years now. I watch it for the fights more so than the storylines. But over time you do get an idea of what a fighters personality is like and sometimes it just rubs me the wrong way.

I have been waiting to see Ronda get hers since she was on TUF acting like a spoiled brat. So screw off Joe.

Plus people will get excited when such an over exxagerated hype train comes crashing down In such epic and brutal fashion.

Joe said *"not once in a lifetime, but once ever"*? Maybe in terms of being some fighting feminist icon sure. But in terms of mma she never belonged anywhere near the mens p4p list.

Now add in Holly Holm being the sweetest chick I may have ever seen fight in a cage, and it was pretty natural for me to jump out of my seat in celebration when that leg kick landed. So once again, screw off Joe.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Do I think twitter and forums can be brutal after big names/hype fall....yeah.

But Joe is acting like this is the first time it has happened. It is the norm. When GSP beat Hendricks and retired he got shit. Anderson got shit. Fedor got shit. Conor will get shit. The amount of shit depends on how big you are. Ronda happened to be pretty big..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm just happy people stopped worshipping this narcissistic psycho. If Joe was right people would be harder on the GSPs of the world, we're just happy acting like an arrogant twat all the time finally caught up to her.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I'd say your world is going to be rocked when you do. You can't dictate every desire your kids have, but you'll have many opportunities to influence them. If you asked my kids about Miley Cyrus, you'd get an earful. They grew up with Hanna Montana, but can't stand what Miley is doing now. They are so done with her.
> 
> With Ronda, my kids respected her art, and hated her attitude. I actually attribute that to their good martial arts instructors who drill respect and attitude into them daily.
> 
> You'll have all kinds of influence over your kids. It's not easy, but you can compete with the culture. I mean that as an encouragement.


Hence why I've reached 35 and not had them yet lol. But I like a lot of the things Ronda stands for, shes just a little immature is all and I'm fairly sure she will grow up a bit now.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

sucrets said:


> True. But it would still be fun to watch him lose. It's about entertainment.


If Conor ever loses I will be expecting you to pay for a sponsored ad in the Irish Times sitting there with your feet up and a big grin at the very least!

Fortunately that won't happen until he comes back out of retirement once he has coked away all his cash on hookers. Until then I will enjoy your high levels of anti Conor bitterness


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Calminian said:


> LOL. You're allergic to the Bible. I feel for you. I've been there.
> 
> Ronda has good qualities. We all do. Even really bad people do. Even the worst of humanity have good qualities. Yet, even you will criticize people. Does that mean you think they have no good qualities?
> 
> You're engaging in a self-defeating argument.


We are talking about qualities that might inspire people. Sure, ill criticize fighters. I do it all the time. But if they do or say some cool stuff, I can acknowledge that. In Rondas case, she gets very little acknowledgement. None even.

Im not saying she doesn't deserve some stick. She does. But everything is so heavily weighted towards her negatives, its starting to sound really petty.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> We are talking about qualities that might inspire people. Sure, ill criticize fighters. I do it all the time. But if they do or say some cool stuff, I can acknowledge that. In Rondas case, she gets very little acknowledgement. None even.
> 
> Im not saying she doesn't deserve some stick. She does. But everything is so heavily weighted towards her negatives, its starting to sound really petty.


Petty begets petty I suppose, but I can see why she's been inspiring. She was a good marital artist. She was gifted and fortunate to have certain people around her growing up. 

But reputation is a funny thing. It's extremely valuable (as the proverb said), and can be lost so easy, especially in the public eye. I do feel for athletes that go through this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Petty begets petty I suppose, but I can see why she's been inspiring. She was a good marital artist. She was gifted and fortunate to have certain people around her growing up.


Its not just that. Her anti-conformist message to young girls is a good one. In this pro-anorexic-pushing media age, its a welcome relief. She did a good thing recently with that Brazilian gym. Leaving her belt there and giving them a healthy donation. These things carry far more gravity to me then what she says or does to her opponents. Outside of the fight game, Ronda has some good qualities. But they mean nothing to people here it seems.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I should add that I feel that a lot of this aggressive negativity is actually aimed at Dana / the UFC and their massive hype train, that whole angle.

Personally, I have a certain amount of respect for any fighter just because they do step into that cage. But that only goes so far if other aspects of how they present themselves overshadow that. RR's bloated ego + the way the UFC built her up = an overshadowing the likes of which I've never seen in the UFC before.

The best champions, heroes, and role models build themselves up on top of a solid foundation comprised of integrity. Success [$], popularity, and other egotistical trappings are generally an afterthought, a pleasant bonus that comes after the fact. _Let me see no other conflict but with prosperity._


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I wouldn't say Ronda "deserves" all the shit, I mean what did she do? She fought, talked a lot, and believed way too much in her own hype. She is mean spirited and all that, but at the end of the day it's a fight and she fought and she got beat up.

However, even though she doesn't "deserve it", it is certainly good that people are doing this and bringing this up and letting her know she isn't some hot shit that "just got caught". She needs to be humbled and taken down more than just one peg, like 50 pegs, and people being vocal about how overrated she is is only good for her and the sport in the long run. 

If people are being "nasty" to her, like death threats and stuff, obviously that's not good but letting her know what's up to bring her back to reality is, assuming that kick didn't already bring her there.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Its not just that. Her anti-conformist message to young girls is a good one. In this pro-anorexic-pushing media age, its a welcome relief. She did a good thing recently with that Brazilian gym. Leaving her belt there and giving them a healthy donation. These things carry far more gravity to me then what she says or does to her opponents. Outside of the fight game, Ronda has some good qualities. But they mean nothing to people here it seems.


Again, you're making my point. If you're going to be a messenger of good like that, you need to carry yourself in a way the makes people listen. If you're a jerk, you hurt the causes you promote. 

I was amazed at how many people were celebrating this loss. It had everything to do with her attitude. That's not the kind of spokesmen that are effective. The only thing likable about her was her fighting talent. She more than just that, but that's how the UFC built her up. They encouraged the villainess behavior. You might have been also. Now, she's paying for it.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't have kids, but if I did, I'd be very concerned if Rousey was their role model.

I'd educate them about Martin Luther King JR, Gandhi, Malcolm x, Ken O'Keefe etc, truly inspiring characters who have put their life on the line for a better world.

Ronda Rousey, or even any sports person who excels at something physically but does not have good character traits should not be looked up to as a role model. This is why I CRINGE when people say "footballers are role models, they should behave better", no they're fcking not, they kick a ball around on a pitch and get paid millions.

As for reactions after Rousey's loss, personally, I had fun with it, posting jokes here and there (some humor which I think is perfectly fine), but as for people reacting nastily - it's simply the law of cause and effect/karma.

And yes, those people reacting overly nasty about Rousey's loss will also have bad karma coming their way. There is no escape. Act nasty, expect nastiness to come back at you full swing in one way or another.

Whether you're Ronda Rousey or a keyboard warrior, there's no escaping this universal law that governs our behavior - you're bound by it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't necessarily buy into the thought that Ronda is getting "too much" negativity. Look at all the publicity she has been getting for the last 12 months, when you're on the crest of a huge wave everything is magnetised, both good and bad.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, if I have a good student and he messes up, when I need to point something negative I must automatically bring something positive to compensate? Because, otherwise I would be 100% focusing on the negatives and that wouldn't be fair...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, if I have a good student and he messes up, when I need to point something negative I must automatically bring something positive to compensate? Because, otherwise I would be 100% focusing on the negatives and that wouldn't be fair...


wtf are you talking about? Pointing out negatives and criticism doesn't make you a negative person. Ridiculing someone and being nasty about that person's downfalls kinda does.

It's the hypocrisy we see in the world ALL THE TIME. People claim to hate psychopaths but still engage in psychopathic behavior by desiring their torture and suffering.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> wtf are you talking about? Pointing out negatives and criticism doesn't make you a negative person. Ridiculing someone and being nasty about that person's downfalls kinda does.
> 
> It's the hypocrisy we see in the world ALL THE TIME. People claim to hate psychopaths but still engage in psychopathic behavior by desiring their torture and suffering.


That wasn't aimed at your post at all...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> That wasn't aimed at your post at all...


lol, apologies. I've still no idea who it's directed to though.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Miesha and Bethe acted like Holly Holm KO'ed the bogeyman (bogeywoman?) when Ronda lost.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, if I have a good student and he messes up, when I need to point something negative I must automatically bring something positive to compensate? Because, otherwise I would be 100% focusing on the negatives and that wouldn't be fair...


Really? A good student gets told they are good once in a while. Would you focus on your students negatives most of the time? Because the way this place goes on about the girl, it sure sounds like shes a total bitch with no redeeming qualities. Maybe I misread. My bad.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Really? A good student gets told they are good once in a while. Would you focus on your students negatives most of the time? Because the way this place goes on about the girl, it sure sounds like shes a total bitch with no redeeming qualities. Maybe I misread. My bad.


Perhaps it's just time to speak about the negatives of Ronda Rousey.
I don't need to paste all the links of the posts I was praising her for her qualities or even the threads I started with great material I had the work to translate to this forum myself mentioning how loved she is in Brazil when I need to point her negatives.

It's only days she got beat up right after being a total cnt to Holm and people think she is getting too much sh!t while Ronda Rousey uses her prestige and media access to ridicule Cris Cyborg for things she paid for more than 4 years ago.

I hope she comes back upgraded in her fighting skills and even more in the way she treats people. I wish her good.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think part of the backlash is indirectly towards Rogan/Dana for the retarded hyperbole sprouted from their mouths time after time. So many long time MMA fans knew Ronda had only fought crap, that her p4p status was nowhere near any male champ, and that she was taking advantage of the horrible athletes that plague WBW. The disrespect other elite fighters received by being given a fraction of the attention Ronda was, and aren't can crushers. To say a 4th place olympian is a once in human history athlete was a complete joke. 

It's pretty obvious Ronda has above average amounts of insecurity, especially when dealing with opponents socially. She was a bitch to Tate on TUF, and a bitch to Holm for no ******* reason whatsoever. She embarrassed herself with her weigh in garbage. Rogan can see her through rose tinted glasses all he wants, but the fact is Ronda's status is crushed, her "invincibility" not only got thrown out the window, but Holm made her look exactly like Ronda was making McMann, Tate, Bethe, Cat look....overrated.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rygu said:


> I think part of the backlash is indirectly towards Rogan/Dana for the retarded hyperbole sprouted from their mouths time after time. So many long time MMA fans knew Ronda had only fought crap, that her p4p status was nowhere near any male champ, and that she was taking advantage of the horrible athletes that plague WBW. The disrespect other elite fighters received by being given a fraction of the attention Ronda was, and aren't can crushers. To say a 4th place olympian is a once in human history athlete was a complete joke.
> 
> It's pretty obvious Ronda has above average amounts of insecurity, especially when dealing with opponents socially. She was a bitch to Tate on TUF, and a bitch to Holm for no ******* reason whatsoever. She embarrassed herself with her weigh in garbage. Rogan can see her through rose tinted glasses all he wants, but the fact is Ronda's status is crushed, her "invincibility" not only got thrown out the window, but Holm made her look exactly like Ronda was making McMann, Tate, Bethe, Cat look....overrated.


Totally agree. White and Rogan set her up for this fall. Even she was starting to believe the nonsense they were saying. People talking about getting a new trainer, but maybe she needs a new promotion.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Rygu said:


> I think part of the backlash is indirectly towards Rogan/Dana for the retarded hyperbole sprouted from their mouths time after time. So many long time MMA fans knew Ronda had only fought crap, that her p4p status was nowhere near any male champ, and that she was taking advantage of the horrible athletes that plague WBW. The disrespect other elite fighters received by being given a fraction of the attention Ronda was, and aren't can crushers. To say a 4th place olympian is a once in human history athlete was a complete joke.
> 
> It's pretty obvious Ronda has above average amounts of insecurity, especially when dealing with opponents socially. She was a bitch to Tate on TUF, and a bitch to Holm for no ******* reason whatsoever. She embarrassed herself with her weigh in garbage. Rogan can see her through rose tinted glasses all he wants, but the fact is Ronda's status is crushed, her "invincibility" not only got thrown out the window, but Holm made her look exactly like Ronda was making McMann, Tate, Bethe, Cat look....overrated.


Hats off !!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dana says...



> “First of all, she didn’t touch gloves with Holly on Saturday, which I’m sure is a big part of it. But the stuff on social media and the things I’ve seen, there’s just dirty, horrible people that just love to come out and be nasty and be negative and with social media, even idiots can have opinions. Ronda trained hard for this fight. Ronda went to Melbourne two weeks ahead of time to acclimate over there. Ronda had a bad night, she lost. She needs to come back, get in the gym, overcome this thing and fight Holly again.”


hey dana, have you hugged your Champion today?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Dana says...
> 
> 
> 
> hey dana, have you hugged your Champion today?





> But the stuff on social media and the things I’ve seen, there’s just dirty, horrible people that just love to come out and be nasty and be negative and with social media


Says the guy who likes to mock his own company's fans on twitter.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Dana says...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the bias of Dana can be a bit much at times.

Remember GSP saying he needs a break after the Hendricks fight. Dana talking about "He got beat bad" He got beat up tonight" "He lost that fight". "

Now Ronda gets destroyed "She's fine" "Just had a bad night" "I thought she rocked Holly" "She'll be a beast when she returns"

Shut up Dana your face said it all after the fight. Ronda got beat way worse than GSP (who won) did. To the point of embarrassment.

I don't know if they realize that their shameless adoring love of her contributes to my enjoyment of watching her lose. That cheesy exaggerated marketing has to wear thin even on casuals after awhile.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah... Danas face when he had to put the strap on Hollys face was sweet, and in the post fight presser. He couldn't get out of there faster


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> Miesha and Bethe acted like Holly Holm KO'ed the bogeyman (bogeywoman?) when Ronda lost.


But interesting to see Mayweather and Cyborg did not. The only bad thing Cyborg pointed in her interview was over Ronda mocking on Holly"s "The Preacher's Daughter" nickname on Instagram. Apart from that, her assessment was all technical.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Joe Rogan is a massive HYPOCRITE.*



> *Cris Cyborg erupts after 'disrespectful' Joe Rogan jokes she has a penis*
> 
> During an impromptu taping of *"The Joe Rogan Experience"* -- which featured Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) president Dana White breaking down UFC 193 on the airplane ride home from Melbourne, Australia -- comedian Tony Hinchcliffe decided to poke fun at Cristiane Justino.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2015/11/17/9749762/ufc-cris-cyborg-blasts-dana-white-and-joe-rogan-for-hurtful-dick-jokes-mma


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cyborg posted shit insulting Ronda too.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cyborg posted shit insulting Ronda too.


What are you talking about? This is the thread Joe Rogan is criticizing people who are mocking on Ronda while SIMULTANEOUSLY he is saying these things about Cyborg. He is a massive biased hypocrite.

Now, I believe Cyborg and Ronda were in a sort of exchange, but if you don't mind, get me a link of what you just said just to refresh my memory.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There really is no need for any more Ronda bashing. What we need are more gifs. I wish I could find one of the time Holly slipped a punch and Ronda fell to one knee. That was purty.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

oldfan said:


> There really is no need for any more Ronda bashing. What we need are more gifs. I wish I could find one of the time Holly slipped a punch and Ronda fell to one knee. That was purty.


You mean this one... ^^


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> What are you talking about? This is the thread Joe Rogan is criticizing people who are mocking on Ronda while SIMULTANEOUSLY he is saying these things about Cyborg. He is a massive biased hypocrite.
> 
> Now, I believe Cyborg and Ronda were in a sort of exchange, but if you don't mind, get me a link of what you just said just to refresh my memory.


Was replying to your first post but you double posted it as I was typing. Cyborg did the exact same stuff Miesha and Bethe did. Sure she didn't fight her...she also didn't beat her. 

She posting that Why you lying awful "vine" on her Instagram mashed up with Ronda talking about how the fight will go.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> http://www.mmamania.com/2015/11/17/9749762/ufc-cris-cyborg-blasts-dana-white-and-joe-rogan-for-hurtful-dick-jokes-mma


That's one thing about Cyborg that doesn't register to a lot of people. She looks and acts tough on the outside but on the inside she probably is a sensitive and nice person, a lot like Ronda. Cyborg and Ronda could be sisters, I think they're more similar than people realize.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cyborg isn't mean, though. Can't compare to Ronda. She wanted fight Ronda, that's all. Got insulted by her and her milkers because of that and then forced into responding to them. Still now they chase her, bully her with very mean lines, but some think she still deserves, while Ronda had enough, only days after her reality check.
How many times we've seen Cyborg trashing anyone at all? While Ronda takes her time to bully a ring girls doing her job, among other things we've been discussing here.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

It's mighty hypocrite of him to say this while making jokes about Cyborg having a dick.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The karma for a lot of Rousey's mean-spirited comments to other fighters, made that loss and it's aftermath particularly delicious I must admit. But I hope Rousey comes back, and I don't wish anything bad on her (aside from this loss) because WMMA does need her...but I am rather enjoying the karma before the guilt kicks in.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah nope, **** him and his stupid fanboy-ism on Ronda. She is a disrespectful bitch ( and shes not doing it to promote unlike Conor) and to see her fall from grace is satisfying. And no its not because of insecurities, i just don't like cunts.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> There really is no need for any more Ronda bashing. What we need are more gifs. I wish I could find one of the time Holly slipped a punch and Ronda fell to one knee. That was purty.


Weird gif to post, that was Ronda best offense of the fight. It wasn't impossible for her to have won the fight right there. Holm's went back to her boxing instincts and grabbed the judo player, luckily it all worked out... scary moment though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Weird gif to post, *that was Ronda best offense of the fight*. It wasn't impossible for her to have won the fight right there. Holm's went back to her boxing instincts and grabbed the judo player, luckily it all worked out... scary moment though.


When she finally landed a punch when Holly kicked her leg?
Or when the world famous judoka learned that she couldn't throw a boxer?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> I wouldn't say Ronda "deserves" all the shit, I mean what did she do? She fought, talked a lot, and believed way too much in her own hype. She is mean spirited and all that, but at the end of the day it's a fight and she fought and she got beat up.























> UPDATE regarding @BurtWatson4real. Burt got into an argument with a member of Ronda's entourage.
> — FrontRowBrian® (@FrontRowBrian) March 4, 2015
> 
> When Dana was made aware of argument between Burt &the member of Ronda's entourage, Dana sided with Team Rousey. Burt was insulted and quit
> ...


Ronda did have quite the reign of terror breaking up marriages, picking fights with Arianny Celeste, acting like a spoiled child, <rumor> running Burt Watson out of the UFC. I don't really think you have to respect and love fighters but also theirs a reason so many people are gloating over her loss. Nobody's jelly just really salty let them have their moment.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> When she finally landed a punch when Holly kicked her leg?
> Or when the world famous judoka learned that she couldn't throw a boxer?


You can't see how rocked Holm was right then?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

RR deserves most of the hate directed at her. Sure some of it is over the top & should be condemned, but the majority of it is lighthearted fun. The mocking of her comes with the persona she uses. 

~You get what you put out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> You can't see how rocked Holm was right then?


No I can't. To me, she looks off balance for a fraction of a second because she got tagged just as her leg kick landed.

Maybe she was rocked. If she was, it wasn't enough to stop her from changing levels and throwing Ronda down.

But you could be right, I can't tell. Just like that side kick to the face that Holly landed. It didn't look big to me but I think it rocked Ronda hard.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> No I can't. To me, she looks off balance for a fraction of a second because she got tagged just as her leg kick landed.
> 
> Maybe she was rocked. If she was, it wasn't enough to stop her from changing levels and throwing Ronda down.
> 
> But you could be right, I can't tell. Just like that side kick to the face that Holly landed. It didn't look big to me but I think it rocked Ronda hard.


You know what I thought really hurt Ronda? The kick to the gut midway through the first round. Look at her mouth when it lands, it's like her stomach said "ouch!" the her lungs said "WTF!".


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Spite said:


> You know what I thought really hurt Ronda? The kick to the gut midway through the first round. Look at her mouth when it lands, it's like her stomach said "ouch!" the her lungs said "WTF!".


Whilst look for a gif for the above, I found this.. thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> ...While Ronda takes her time to bully a ring girls doing her job, among other things we've been discussing here.


Haven't heard from Arianny, actually. She must have been laughing. Still can't believe Ronda thought she could be a ring girl.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> No I can't. To me, she looks off balance for a fraction of a second because she got tagged just as her leg kick landed.
> 
> Maybe she was rocked. If she was, it wasn't enough to stop her from changing levels and throwing Ronda down.
> 
> But you could be right, I can't tell. Just like that side kick to the face that Holly landed. It didn't look big to me but I think it rocked Ronda hard.


She said she felt that shot, and from then on changed things up a bit to make sure it didn't happen again. To say she was rocked is an overstatement though. She never lost a step.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> No I can't. To me, she looks off balance for a fraction of a second because she got tagged just as her leg kick landed.
> 
> Maybe she was rocked. If she was, it wasn't enough to stop her from changing levels and throwing Ronda down.
> 
> But you could be right, I can't tell. Just like that side kick to the face that Holly landed. It didn't look big to me but I think it rocked Ronda hard.


The was she sagged made it look like she was rocked to me, Holm has been rocked quite a lot during her boxing career, so its no surprise. 

You say it wasn't enough to stop her from throwing Ronda down... I think it was the exact reason she did that, She put her self in danger being on the ground with Ronda because she was rocked on the feet, it was a great move.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I thought it rocked her too.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> The was she sagged made it look like she was rocked to me, *Holm has been rocked quite a lot during her boxing career, so its no surprise.*
> 
> You say it wasn't enough to stop her from throwing Ronda down... I think it was the exact reason she did that, She put her self in danger being on the ground with Ronda because she was rocked on the feet, it was a great move.


You have a point. That's why I wrote her off like everybody else did because I saw her get KTFO.

I'm glad she didn't this time.


----------



## philscott (Nov 20, 2015)

Well said, Joe. I'm eager to hear the results of Holly Holm's blood test. If this fight would have gone 5 rounds, and Holm would have won on the judges scoring, I could see the reality. But Holm totally dominating, and in fact, making Ronda look like an amateur, there must be more than meets the eye. PED s, do you think?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's the thing to me. Obviously the guy above is trolling, but what about the in ring performance makes you think PEDs. What do people think PEDs are?

This was a 2 round fight. Holly didn't tire. Pretty much any in shape athlete doesn't tire after 2 rounds unless they miscalculated something in training.

She hit Ronda a lot. Okay, PEDs might give you speed and power. That's true. What it doesn't give you is counter punches, takedown defence, distance management, submission defence, straight punches. What won Holly this fight wasn't her ability to physically impose herself. What won Holly this fight was her martial arts.


----------



## philscott (Nov 20, 2015)

You're absolutely right about everything you said. I never doubted Holm's skills, especially while being trained by Greg Jackson's camp. However, Ronda could "take a punch", as she showed in her second fight in the UFC against Miesha Tate. Investigate further. Holm's two fights in the UFC were'nt exactly barn-burners, she didn't ring the bell of her opponents,....but now, when the big money fight is on, she seems to have a bit more punching power than usual. True, Ronda was tired right from the start,...She lost the fight way back when she signed to fight Holly Holm....she had too much on her plate.
Investigate further. Holm, so I read recently, was doing ads for PEDs, yeah STEROIDS!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

philscott said:


> You're absolutely right about everything you said. I never doubted Holm's skills, especially while being trained by Greg Jackson's camp. However, Ronda could "take a punch", as she showed in her second fight in the UFC against Miesha Tate. Investigate further. Holm's two fights in the UFC were'nt exactly barn-burners, she didn't ring the bell of her opponents,....but now, when the big money fight is on, she seems to have a bit more punching power than usual. True, Ronda was tired right from the start,...She lost the fight way back when she signed to fight Holly Holm....she had too much on her plate.
> Investigate further. Holm, so I read recently, was doing ads for PEDs, yeah STEROIDS!











Sigh.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

philscott said:


> You're absolutely right about everything you said. I never doubted Holm's skills, especially while being trained by Greg Jackson's camp. However, Ronda could "take a punch", as she showed in her second fight in the UFC against Miesha Tate. Investigate further. Holm's two fights in the UFC were'nt exactly barn-burners, she didn't ring the bell of her opponents,....but now, when the big money fight is on, she seems to have a bit more punching power than usual. True, Ronda was tired right from the start,...She lost the fight way back when she signed to fight Holly Holm....she had too much on her plate.
> Investigate further. Holm, so I read recently, was doing ads for PEDs, yeah STEROIDS!


You can be sure Holm hits a lot harder than Tate.

The reason her fight against Ronda was so much more impressive is because Ronda came forward the whole time = death. Her previous two fights featured far more cautious opponents. Any of these girls think they can walk Holly down are going to be in big trouble.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

philscott said:


> You're absolutely right about everything you said. I never doubted Holm's skills, especially while being trained by Greg Jackson's camp. However, Ronda could "take a punch", as she showed in her second fight in the UFC against Miesha Tate. Investigate further. Holm's two fights in the UFC were'nt exactly barn-burners, she didn't ring the bell of her opponents,....but now, when the big money fight is on, she seems to have a bit more punching power than usual. True, Ronda was tired right from the start,...She lost the fight way back when she signed to fight Holly Holm....she had too much on her plate.
> Investigate further. Holm, so I read recently, was doing ads for PEDs, yeah STEROIDS!


Yeah Holly is not known in MMA for her finishes. I mean she has only finished 70% of her opponents by (T)KO including the champion.

That totally proves she's not a finisher.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Holly hit Ronda with the whole 'package'.


----------

